# Laptop for moderate gaming (Price: Upto 50k)



## Satronix (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey, this is my first thread in the ThinkDigit Forum.
I'll answer the questionnaire first:-

1) What is your budget?

Upto 50k INR

2) What size and weight consideration would you prefer?

I'd go with a 15" - 16" screen, no weight preference.

3) Brand Preferences: None

4) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

I'll be using this primarily for study and gaming purposes. I mainly play MMORPGs (TERA, Dragon Prophet, Firefall etc.), and RPGs like TES5:Skyrim. I also occasionally play DoTA 2, Team Fortress 2 and the like (Online Multiplayer Games).
Regarding study, I'm sure almost any laptop will be sufficient, so not much to elaborate there.

5) Screen resolution and type preference

Don't really have any.

6) Anything else you would like to say?

I have done a bit of research, and I want to know whether laptops with AMD Dual Graphics (HP G6-2312AX, HP 15-e001AX) have driver problems (I've read that the CF doesn't work optimally). And is there any noticeable difference between 1GB DDR3 and 2 GB DDR3? This is in reference to the two Lenovo Z500s available, one with 1GB DDR3 740m and the other with 2GB DDR3 740m.

Also, here is a list of the laptops I have considered:

1. Lenovo Z500 Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

2. HP G6-2312AX HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

3. HP 15-e001AX HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

4. Samsung NP370RSE-S05IN Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

P.S. Please give specific reasons for choosing a particular laptop. Also, if there are other alternatives, please suggest them. Much appreciated 

Thanks.

-Satronix


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 6, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay ...steal..


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay ...steal..



It's a steal. But do check about hidden teems and conditions in the deal along with warranty.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 6, 2013)

^^ True, the price is too ambitious..


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2013)

I never trust eBay. Their deals can freak out anybody.


----------



## Satronix (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot for mentioning the Dell. I wasn't even aware that it existed... but I think it is beyond my budget, seeing as the laptop itself is about 49k and its has Linux. I love Linux, but most games need complicated workarounds and some refuse to run, so to get both the laptop AND Win7, it'll be about 55k. 

On a side note, any opinions on the notebooks I listed?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 8, 2013)

you can go with either lenovo Z500 or Samsung NP370RSE-S05IN.you can't go wrong with either of them,their graphical and cpu performance is almost equal.so go with anyone which you like.I personally prefer "Samsung NP370RSE-S05IN" one because it weighs 1.9kg when compared to 2.89kg of lenovo z500. as it is a laptop so i will always love it to be as lighter as possible.


----------



## bayern_tig (Sep 8, 2013)

go for the number 4, the Samsung one.


----------



## Satronix (Sep 8, 2013)

Based on game benchmarks from notebookcheck, the 8750m is performing considerable worse in many games compared to both the 740m and the 640m. Wierdly, the 640m is performing better than 740m in some cases. Could this be due to poor drivers? Also, keep in mind that the benchmarks for the 740m is with the GK107 one (128-bit) and not the GK208 one (64-bit).


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 9, 2013)

...Here is something...my colleague chatting  with Dell representative on the deal in ebay...

09/05/2013 11:56:30PM	Agent (Meg_G): "Hi , how can I help you today?"
09/05/2013 11:57:06PM	gangadhara: "There si offer in ebay about Dell Inspiron 3537 Intel Core i7 4th Generation 4500U"
09/05/2013 11:57:20PM	gangadhara: "how about the laptop calibure and actual price"
09/05/2013 11:59:24PM	Agent (Meg_G): "We no longer offer the Dell Inspiron 3537."
09/06/2013 12:00:25AM	gangadhara: "since when you have stopped..this prodcut..if i buy now then dell will provide the warranty"
09/06/2013 12:00:44AM	gangadhara: "Please refer below link"
09/06/2013 12:00:47AM	gangadhara: "*www.ebay.in/itm/321200324904#vi-content"
09/06/2013 12:01:15AM	Agent (Meg_G): "We do not have the same promotions at eBay. We have new Inspiron systems that you may chcek."
09/06/2013 12:02:17AM	gangadhara: "please give the details which have the Intel Core i7 4th Generation 4500U ...list the all midels all you have"
09/06/2013 12:03:10AM	Agent (Meg_G): "We have 4th gen i7 running on our XPS systems."
09/06/2013 12:03:11AM	Agent (Meg_G): "I’ll just need to ask you a couple of questions to get a good idea of how you’ll be using the computer and then I can make best recommendations for you. Sounds good?"
09/06/2013 12:03:13AM	Agent (Meg_G): "Do you have any price range you wish to stay within and are you interested in doing monthly payments?"
09/06/2013 12:03:17AM	gangadhara: "have you seen my link ...will dell provides support if i buy that product"
09/06/2013 12:04:48AM	Agent (Meg_G): "You may call our Tech Support at: 1-866-940-3355"
09/06/2013 12:18:39AM	Agent (Meg_G): "Are we still connected?"


here is another link of the same product available in shopclues...  Buy Dell Inspiron I7 3537 Laptop Online (8GB DDR3 RAM - 1TB Hard Disk - 15.6" LED)


very suspicious...


----------



## Satronix (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think I'll be going for the Dell, its beyond my budget for getting both the laptop and the OS. So right now, it's between the Z500 and the Samsung.


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 10, 2013)

z500 if u are an nvidia fan or else samsung for an amd.


----------



## Satronix (Sep 11, 2013)

Nah, not technically a fan of either, but the 740M + disk drive against 2GB more RAM + 8750M is the deciding factor.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 11, 2013)

go for 740M, it will only suffer from the 64bit b/w, except that its a better card than 8750M, around 5%.


----------



## powerstarprince (Sep 11, 2013)

yeah go for nvidia + intel combo.. the 64-bit won't be much of a problem for hd resolutions


----------



## Satronix (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess I'll go for the Z500. Thanks for all the replies


----------



## betaengineers (Sep 12, 2013)

z500   no other ... option ..dude i was in same situation


----------

